# Is this poa?



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

Newbie question is this poa ? Weed I want gone. And if so should I treat it with tenacity and seedzone .. (direct spray)


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks like fescue


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Careful round up will remove it.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

&#128077;


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

g-man said:


> Careful round up will remove it.


wait so i want this gone correct its not good grass is it ?? i have only resseded with TTTF the last 2 years ever since buying this house. and i only have speedzone or tenacity its getting a bit scary to go out shoppping..will any of those work?thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Round up, glyphosate is the only herbicide I know that will work with that. You can try to dig it out or accept it as part of your lawn.


----------



## Iwantgreen (Mar 14, 2020)

g-man said:


> Round up, glyphosate is the only herbicide I know that will work with that. You can try to dig it out or accept it as part of your lawn.


 darn it, time to dig. 😂 or should I wait till fall/overseeding so I won't have so many bald Spots? 🤔


----------

